# Need advice on using apple wood chunks instead of charcoal.



## smokeyallen (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys/gals,

I have been using my offset smoker quite a bit with amazing luck, but only with charcoal/added wood chips. On Thanksgiving we smoked 1 turkey, and cooked 1 in the oven (In case my beginner skillset screwed up the turkey on the smoker). My turkey turned out AMAZING, so we are smoking 2 turkeys on the trailer for Christmas. While in the grocery store over the weekend, I bought a couple of bags of Apple BBQ Cooking Chunks.

I am hoping I can use solely apple wood, with no charcoal. This is where I need advice... Right on the apple wood bag it says "Use Instead of Charcoal." It appears you can light the wood chunks with a chimney starter and put them in just like you would charcoal. I will include a picture of the apple chunks that I got, as they are anywhere from 1x3'' up to 6x6''. I want to know if this is a good way to smoke, if it will even work, and if anyone has used chunks like this before. They are also "Kiln Dried" and seem really dense. In my head, I will be able to start them with my chimney starter, wait for the flames to die down, and add them to the smoker, just like charcoal. But some advice on this type of smoking would be greatly appreciated. There is a lot of pressure on this working, because I don't want to Grinch our Christmas dinner.

Anyway, I will throw up a picture of my smoker and the apple wood chunks that I got so you all know what I'm working with. And thanks in advance for all the wisdom I am sure you will share with me on this topic.

-Allen from Utah













AppleWood.jpg



__ smokeyallen
__ Dec 23, 2012


















2.jpg



__ smokeyallen
__ Oct 31, 2012


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 23, 2012)

Allen,

I have never used your unit so I  am just speaking from my experience with different units.

I like to use charcoal to get a good coal base then add wood chunks. I would rather use charcoal to get my coal base, cheaper then the wood you bought. When we roast whole hogs we go straight to logs and use t hem but our fire pit are is much bigger.

If the wood you are adding does not keep the heat up I have added more charcoal in small batches of 8-10 pieces.

Good Luck

Robert


----------



## garyt (Dec 23, 2012)

I think you better stick with a charcoal base and use the wood on top, will the wood work, yes but it is going to burn fast. Get some wood splits and try next time because I think you will need a whole bunch of bags to get the cook done. Using all apple chunks in a pit that size will break the bank. I would be thinking a couple bags at least per hour.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2012)

Allen, use charcoal as you normally would and add a couple of tuna can sized chunks every 45 minutes to an hour. You would need a whole lot more apple wood than what you have to run your smoker 3-4 hours. Let the charcoal supply the heat you need and let the apple provide the flavor.

Dutch in West Valley, Utah


----------



## desertlites (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup, what Dutch say's. you would need quite a few of those bags for a few hour smoke.


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2012)

I would add? 

I like to pre-burn my chunks a bit.  Either in the chimney, or in my kettle.

A bit of a pre-burn will help you avoid that nasty white smoke and creosote flavor unless your smoker is a true stick burner.

Good luck a good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 23, 2012)

Dutch nailed it


----------



## garand555 (Dec 24, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Dutch nailed it



Yes he did.  If you want to burn sticks, either buy the wood by the truckload or get yourself a chainsaw and go cut it yourself.  It'll be A LOT cheaper.  If I want apple here, I either take my chainsaw to neighbor's houses or in my own backyard when it's time to prune and get it for the price of some work.  Buying apple chunks in a bag at your major chain hardware stores comes out to, oh, $4,000-$5,000 per cord.  Big price difference there.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Dec 24, 2012)

My stick burner is a bit smaller than yours and I can burn through a BIG pile of wood in  a single smoke. Plus it can be a challenge to keep the smoke thin and temps up.  I went back to using Ozark Oak lump charcoal as my base for heat.

I do love me some apple wood though. makes for nice flavor.


----------

